# Coffee in Cambridge?



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in sunny (yes, really) Cambridge this weekend and wondering, if I were to escape family ties for a couple of hours, is there anything coffee related I simply must do here?

I'll take a decent espresso or flat white, roaster or a gaggia spares shop! Anything that will facilitate me saying "just popping into town love...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes!

The Table (formerly Massaro's) on Regent St serves HasBean coffee on their 2 group lever machine and as pourover or aeropress

Hot Numbers also gets recommended a lot, but I've never been. Roast their own coffee, meant to be excellent.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Brilliant, thank you very much - I haven't tried aeropress so I may just head off to The Table for a sample


----------

